# Loving Someone You Dont Know....



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok so I had a really random thought about loving someone you dont know and probably never will know.

So my question is, is it possible to love someone that dont know and probably never will know?

What are your opinions on that?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe that with someone you don't know, it would be more of an infatuation thing. Almost every girl (and some guys) go through a stage at some point in their life when they are completely "in love" with someone famous or someone that they saw once somewhere and thought was cute. IMHO, to truely love someone, you have to know everything about them and be completely comfortable telling them anything. Even people that you do know, IMHO, the first few months together (sometimes years) are mainly infatuation. Then after the "new" wears off, then you can decide if you love them or not.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you can love the idea of someone you don't know, but not actually love the person.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Everybody has their celebrity crushes, but that isn't love. I don't believe in love at first sight, love takes time and trust to form.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with both smrobs and 1dog3cat17rodents it's more of an infatuation and being in love with the idea of someone you don't know. To truly love someone involves much more than an idea of "what it would be like." Without being together your imagination runs wild when in reality you may really dislike the person if you knew them.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I know heaps of people who have met someone over the internet, and believed they have fallen in love with them. 

I was once a member of a car forum (ages ago) and I met someone on there and we talked online. I sort of fell into an infatuation with him even though we had never met. We ended up meeting (he was giving me a seat for my car) and I did it safely, like letting people know where I was, what I was doing and meeting in a public place (I was 17). 

We ended up getting along really well and even though we lived a few 100kms apart we dated for a few months, we'd meet every other weekend. In the end he moved to where I was living. It didn't work out in the end - he was too needy and unmotivated. I hate people who have no drive or dreams or passions, or people who feel sorry for themselves and refuse to take responsibility for the crap in their lives. Or people who don't take risks. Just thinking about this guy really annoys me - he was so weak. 

I don't think its possible to love someone without ever meeting them. I believe you can love the idea of them - but the same way you love cake, or your car. The idea and the reality of someone is often very different but it can take a while to realise that.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I think you can love the idea of someone you don't know, but not actually love the person.


I love that sentence :wink:. I think it's so true.

Even I've sometimes heard of stories that you've met somebody, knew instantly you'll live with him/her rest your life and then did it. I don't know what I should think about that... perhaps a some kind of instict or then just a lucky guess which have worked? Or then a bit macig? :wink:.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I don't like people saying they love someone they don't know. Whether it be a celeb or just a good looking person from another state/the other side of the world. 

I've witnessed people falling for people they don't know. It's really pathetic. :|
_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I believe that with someone you don't know, it would be more of an infatuation thing. Almost every girl (and some guys) go through a stage at some point in their life when they are completely "in love" with someone famous or someone that they saw once somewhere and thought was cute. IMHO, to truely love someone, you have to know everything about them and be completely comfortable telling them anything. Even people that you do know, IMHO, the first few months together (sometimes years) are mainly infatuation. Then after the "new" wears off, then you can decide if you love them or not.


Very well written. I don't know that I would add more to that.


----------

